# Risks Sato del Nilahue



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

A learning experience at Salto Del Nilahue, Warning this isn't the easiest to read write up, and the video is rather disturbing. That being said I think it's important to show, and remind everyone of the risks we take and how rad our friends are at helping in those horrible situations.


Where Is Baer ?: The Risk, Nilahue


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

I believe you've earned the biggest dumbass award.
There are plenty of safe park n hucks in Chile. Why fire up that one? 
It killed one of the best paddlers on the planet. Why would it treat anybody else different?
You're lucky to be alive.


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

Jeez, Chris! I'm glad things worked out the way they did. That was really scary! Beautiful shots, though and a great write-up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

onefatdog said:


> I believe you've earned the biggest dumbass award.
> There are plenty of safe park n hucks in Chile. Why fire up that one?
> It killed one of the best paddlers on the planet. Why would it treat anybody else different?
> You're lucky to be alive.


It's his call, you have never run a drop that someone has gotten hurt on or died in? 

Glad he is OK


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Glad your ok man! That looks like one sketchy spot.
I have almost all way's had bad things happen to me whenever i went against my gut.
Be care full out there for sure, it can be a fine line between living our life to the fullest, and ending it early.
Think it's better to share stuff like this for other peoples safety, even if it means you get ripped on. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Fruita Boater (Jan 15, 2015)

I'd say that qualifies as a close call! Glad everyone made it okay. I'm sure everyone feels lucky things didn't turn out differently for the paddler and safety boater involved, especially given the rapid's notorious reputation and obvious difficulties in setting adequate safety. Definitely a scary spot to end up for paddler or rescuer!


----------



## wheretheriverflows (Mar 4, 2010)

onefatdog...you're pretty quick with your uninspired judgment. I'd consider your opinion if you were out there doing it. Are you on the river nearly as much as Chris Baer? I think you're probably getting fat on the couch this winter watching world class kayaking and world class skills on whereisbaer.com 
Go back to the couch brah, there's no room in this community for you.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

What Tj said+1...wheretheriverflows who is being judgemental now..who the f are you to say who does or doesn't belong in our "community".... If you had bothered to read his personal beta you'd know he HAS run waterfalls in Chile,thePalguin is his favorite river for Christ's sake..also says he is 44 with kids ,so it is pretty normal to step it down a notch,if he has..don't worry you'll never get old

What Baer does is awesome..be safe bro..have never run anything anywhere near that gnarly but have been pinned in an undercut and narrowly escaped...did you experience an eerie sensation of calm and time slowed down when you were trapped( like that 26 seconds seemed like about 5 minutes) or was it just an adrenaline scramble?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

wheretheriverflows said:


> onefatdog...you're pretty quick with your uninspired judgment. I'd consider your opinion if you were out there doing it. Are you on the river nearly as much as Chris Baer? I think you're probably getting fat on the couch this winter watching world class kayaking and world class skills on whereisbaer.com
> Go back to the couch brah, there's no room in this community for you.


Nah, There's room in this community for everyone. Besides there aren't 5 people on this board getting out as much as Chris is. I think the level of exposure we all take is up to each of us and we can all expand our awareness of risk on the rio from a vid like this. Me, I think that's a stupid drop to run and he didn't show the skills to be running it. He didn't manage his angle well and he couldn't hand roll. Luck played way too big a part in his survival for my liking. But that's my call, for me. I don't mean this as an attack on Chris or suggest he do anything different. That's his call.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I've had Naked Raygun playing in my head while paddling too! 


Glad you came out OK!


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

wheretheriverflows said:


> onefatdog...you're pretty quick with your uninspired judgment. I'd consider your opinion if you were out there doing it. Are you on the river nearly as much as Chris Baer? I think you're probably getting fat on the couch this winter watching world class kayaking and world class skills on whereisbaer.com
> Go back to the couch brah, there's no room in this community for you.



Uhh, I check out that drop years ago and years before it killed a friend of mine.
That cave hasn't changed nor has any move into the drop. Water levels changed. That cave, and push into it, kept us from running it 04'. I'd be surprised if it's been run since Juanito died there and OBVIOUSLY shouldn't be run.
Am I fat and do I paddle? I just returned from Chile and have been paddling there since 99' I ran and hucked plenty just a few weeks ago and paddle here around the RFV more than most in the summer.
There's a drop on the lower Palguin that killed a friend of ours in 2000'. Second to last drop on the lower got B Guth in a cave and you know what? People don't run it now. Some out of respect and some because it's dangerous.
Now you get this guy who is self promoting his Chilean shit show (remember the climb out of the the upper 22). And clearly putting others lives in jeopardy (throw bag leading to flipped boat at cave entry in video) and most likely pissing off the neighbors while traipsing all over their property scouting and trying to set safety. 
Look if you want to run shit that kills world class paddlers then go for it. We'll all say he died while doing what he loved at your funeral. But if you've ever fired off a 50' + drop you know that it doesn't matter how good you are. The hit is unpredictable and outcome (Broken paddle, paddle in hands, blown sprayskirt) shit you can't control and death sieves that lurk and have water pushing into it is rolling the dice, nothing more.
Running that drop knowing what we, and he, know is stupid.
As far as how much I paddle, come around here, i'll give you a lesson.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yikes! I just read the write up and looked at the pictures the first go 'round...saw the vid ,what a sketchy set up...is that tune Naked Raygun Gremlin?The only other time I've ever heard it was in another old kayak porn vid that had two guys, both named Scott Murray ,running Escalante Creek among others...


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Wow, I watched the video. It looks like you owe your life to your buddy who made one hell of a rescue. 

I'm with Phil. Ultimately it's up to the individuals involved to decide the risk they're willing to take and that goes for the people setting safety as well. But I can't see how the calculation ever adds up to a thumbs up on this one. fatdog may be overly harsh, but his analysis of this drop seems spot on to me. 

I'm increasingly a believer that calling out people for making bad decisions can save lives - not just for the individual involved but the overall boating culture - a culture in which many have noted a recent trend toward people paddling above their ability.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

BAER,

Thanks for sharing. Lots to learn here. Glad it worked out. 

Thanks,

~B


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

That video is terrifying. Glad you're alive. Be careful out there.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

KSC said:


> Wow, I watched the video. It looks like you owe your life to your buddy who made one hell of a rescue.
> 
> I'm with Phil. Ultimately it's up to the individuals involved to decide the risk they're willing to take and that goes for the people setting safety as well. But I can't see how the calculation ever adds up to a thumbs up on this one. fatdog may be overly harsh, but his analysis of this drop seems spot on to me.
> 
> I'm increasingly a believer that calling out people for making bad decisions can save lives - not just for the individual involved but the overall boating culture - a culture in which many have noted a recent trend toward people paddling above their ability.


Yuh, it's a hard call. The same goes for on the river and choosing who we paddle with. I recently told a friend and member of my second circle paddling posse that I won't paddle with him anymore. His judgment, or lack of it, is too likely to get him killed. I don't want to be there when that happens or be put in the position of exposing myself or others to dealing with his poor choices.


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

*Thank you for posting*

I would like to say thanks for posting that video! It would be easy to leave the video on the SD card, and avoid all the armchair quarterbacking here, but I believe there is something to be learned from every close call and this video could help to prevent a similar incident in the future. It at least gives us all something to think about when scouting lines and weighing potential consequences this season.


----------



## oukr9965 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing and glad you are okay. Appreciated the write up along with the pics and vid. Always good to hear a little Pennywise; even a modified version.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

buckmanriver said:


> BAER,
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Lots to learn here. Glad it worked out.
> 
> ...


x2. Near misses and close calls are a good reminder why to always be ready for "what if". Glad you are still with us buddy.


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

onefatdog said:


> Uhh, I check out that drop years ago and years before it killed a friend of mine.
> That cave hasn't changed nor has any move into the drop. Water levels changed. That cave, and push into it, kept us from running it 04'. I'd be surprised if it's been run since Juanito died there and OBVIOUSLY shouldn't be run.
> Am I fat and do I paddle? I just returned from Chile and have been paddling there since 99' I ran and hucked plenty just a few weeks ago and paddle here around the RFV more than most in the summer.
> There's a drop on the lower Palguin that killed a friend of ours in 2000'. Second to last drop on the lower got B Guth in a cave and you know what? People don't run it now. Some out of respect and some because it's dangerous.
> ...


I've been trying to stay out of the banter on this post and let open communication stir the pot and help everyone make educated decisions on what they run next. Trying to use it as a learning piece. 

One Fat Dog, the simple fact is I wasn't looking for a "park and huck". I've been to this location 3 times over 7 years and it has massively changed every time, not just water level. I did crash paddling the Cocina section. My team members are taking risks, and we are all still paddling together today. If you read the article you would understand I was very concerned about the property owners. 

To use such negative wording as you did in your first post simply doesn't help anyone. It's that kind of backlash that made me wait a full month before posting, and truly thought about not posting. Is the drop dangerous hell yes, has it killed friends, yes. Have you or any other reader paddled a rapid after it has killed a friend, unfortunately and thankfully yes. We pick our battles every day, I can't say this was my best decision making and that's why it's created such a stir. 

All I hope is that by posting it brings up safety concerns and it can help the next crew make a better more well rounded decision.


----------



## Pucon Kayak Retreat (Aug 23, 2015)

*Glad it happened... someone's life has been saved. Love you Baer.*

The more I think about this video the more grateful I become that it happened. First my friend Baer is still here. Second, this video is the greatest preventative short of a drowning to others whom might be attracted to this drop now known as a high potential killer. Eventually, one might predict someone else would drown on this rapid. The graphic footage has served a greater good. 

The video is emotional for the community because of it's controversy and the added respect value of what happened to Juan Dugarte, a dear friend to many. Conditions were different chiefly with lower flows. And that likely played into Baer's, Aeon's and Mark's decision. 
Two issues I want to mention: self-decision and this learning opportunity for proper safety.
Trust Baer understood the risk taken. That's his decision to "Baer." It's apparent in his Gopro footage. At least 50% of this rescue is self-rescue. Baer's aggressive pro-active swim moved him several meters downstream. His fast moves on the wall advanced him another few meters downstream to where when he was stuffed under the wall that his chances of popping out in downstream current were higher. That swim must have been part of their pre-run rescue plan in case of problems. Without his own proactive swim he would not have been reachable by rope and may not have survived. 
Mark's rope attached to his own body arriving to Baer is a remarkable point and almost seems like chance. Baer points out that he took several long arm strides on the rope meaning he was deep. Mark attached a rope to his body with a plan to throw rope into cave and paddle paddler out. That too was their plan of action and risk taken. Sketchy to some. But it worked. Worth noting is how solid of a boater Mark Taylor is. Thankful they got the job done. 

As the owner of Pucon Kayak Hostel and leader of Patagonia Study Abroad we see lots of crews coming through to charge. Including this team just two days prior. This video will likely become one of our greatest teaching tools for assessing safety and decision making. If nothing else the video illustrates to chargers the many things that can go wrong with boat rescue even with the most solid of boaters. For that I thank the team. But I am not an instructor that wants to say, "Don't take the risk." Where's the self-discovery and learning in that? Rather, would it not be more impactful to have a set of principles for your own decision making of what you will and will not allow yourself. The questions to contemplate might be:


What is the basis for your reason to run this rapid? 
What could possibly go wrong on this rapid?
What are the worst case consequences for any failure?
What is best case scenario for 100% rescue scenario? 
What would issue 100% rescue safety? Is 100% rescue attainable here? Are you willing to set that 100% rescue safety? 

The event happened. Baer survived. And in my opinion I believe this controversial video has served a greater good and saved someone from drowning in the future. Please learn from it what you will. 
Thank you Baer for the courage to take the heat and I look forward to paddling with you on the Gauley or Nevados next round. 

Keep Kayaking.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

The times I've been to formal debriefings in the ems job, or as a river guide, one thing the moderator always stressed, was the importance of not letting it become a finger pointing session. Ya, there will always be some of that, but it is important for people to learn from the things that almost went horribly wrong. The more open and honest discussion that can take place, the better. 

Can't help but think there should be a similarity here as well.
Props to BAER for posting this one on the buzz, in spite of knowing he would get ripped on.
And once again, glad your ok man!


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice reply David. I met Chris at your place in Chile, and we have paddled together on Gore here in Colorado since as well. We all make decisions to push ourselves or hold back. Not many people are on the water as much as Chris, and he made that decision with his team. Luck was on his side along with having a plan and not giving up. We don't kayak because it is easy, and we do learn from our mistakes. Glad you're alright Baer!!!


----------



## Hartje (Oct 16, 2003)

People have free will. Baer chose to run the drop. The people providing his safety chose to do so. The people criticizing Baer's choice also had the freedom to make that choice. Everybody wins. Even if Baer drowned, that doesn't mean anyone loses. The people still get a safety lesson and who is to say Baer wouldn't have woken up in another cave in another world, one with free beer, swimsuit models and carne asada?


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm glad he posted the video and account of what happened too. Gives me something worthy of checking out here while I'm at work for the man.
And of course I'm glad he's alive! If I was arguing that every time someone dies on the river that it shouldn't be run, then the fractions section of the Ark should have been shut down a long time ago. 
That's not the point, and was never stated or implied.
Being a "dumbass" for putting yourself and your "crew" into that situation is subjective and well...that's my opinion. Especially that drop.
My apologies for pointing out the obvious and not watering it down. And yes it touched a nerve. 
Lord knows we don't need another kayak fatality giving others a reason to say "I told you so" and "that sport is too dangerous" especially our own families.


----------

